# Rinne(Reincarnation)



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

last night i watched an awesome japanese horror film. has anyone else watched this? its by the same director as Ju-On(original japanese version of the grudge) Which i have not seen but now i really want to! Here is the internet movie date base page on reincarnation
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0456630/


----------

